# Car wash/containment mats



## Gleamin Stephen (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to source a car wash mat which contains the water with inflatable brims.

The mat size must be big enough for anything between small hatches upto long wheel base 4x4 jeeps.

I can only find mats from America even on amazon, any help on a UK supplier would be great and much appreciated.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Gleamin Stephen said:


> I am trying to source a car wash mat which contains the water with inflatable brims..


See this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------

